# Updating chromium



## apolinsky (Mar 11, 2015)

Google Chrome is my preferred browser, but for several weeks I have been getting messages about vulnerabilities in it. I keep my ports updated, yet so far no updated chromium port has appeared. The `pkg upgrade chromium` says my packages are up to date. When I did a `pkg audit`, about 12 CVE assigned vulnerabilities appeared. Is there any way to get a sense of how soon the vulnerabilities will be corrected?

Thank you.

Alan


----------



## protocelt (Mar 17, 2015)

All browsers have new vulnerabilities continuously found as they are developed. www/chromium is a very large and complex port and I would imagine can take considerable time patching and updating the port for FreeBSD. I don't know how many developers are involved in keeping the port up to date but I would assume not very many. Anyway, I'm sure the port will be updated soon. You _may_ get a better/more direct answer by asking this question on the FreeBSD-chromium mailing list.


----------

